# CHIT



## Superman (11 Mar 2004)

Anybody ever get a chit for special boots? I got a note from a doctor for medical reasons saying i need special boots but im not sure what do do with it? any answers?


----------



## willy (11 Mar 2004)

I thought we already talked about this.  Talk to your supervisor.  Ask him what to do.  You‘ll probably have to write a memo explaining the situation, what the nature of the medical problem is, what kind of boots are required, etc.

If I remember correctly, you posted earlier about having gotten a pair of jungle boots, and wanting to be allowed to wear them.  Now, don‘t take offence, but at that time, you didn‘t make any mention of actually having a medical problem that made you want to wear them.  The impression that I got from that post was that you wanted to wear them because of the high speed, low drag factor.  If that‘s the case, you might want to seriously reconsider asking for a medical chit for them, because if your unit thinks you have a medical problem you don‘t actually have, it could potentially open up several cans of worms that you don‘t want opened.  So that you know, in a lot of units, you would be allowed to wear those in the field (and field only) without any chit.  Jungle boots in garrison would be a bit of a stretch in any unit I know of.

In any event, your supervisor will have to be involved, so go ask him.  He‘s the only one that will be able to tell you exactly what‘s what anyway.

Oh, and by the way: I have a couple of pairs of jungle boots myself, and I enjoy wearing them (no chit) in the field in the summer.  They‘re light, and breathe well.  However (and I‘m no Doctor here) I can‘t see any reason for someone to wear them if they actually have a serious foot problem.  They have very little cusioning in them, little ankle support, and are probably worse for your feet than the mark III‘s are.


----------



## Superman (11 Mar 2004)

What would be a good subsitute for the mark III‘s.. Would it be a pair of danners?


----------



## willy (11 Mar 2004)

That all really depends on what the problem is.  What exactly is the problem that you have?  What exactly did your doctor say?  There is no "uberboot" that fixes all problems, or we‘d all be wearing them.

You seem to really want some specific direction here, so this is what I suggest you do:

1.  Go to your supervisor, and tell him that you don‘t like wearing the mark III‘s for reason X.  If you just want to wear different boots in the field, he will advise you of your RSM‘s policy on the matter, and it will be case closed, one way or the other.

2.  If the reason is that the mark III‘s hurt your feet or something, then go to a doctor and get his opinion on the matter.  You would probably have to see a specialist for this, for two main reasons.  First, civvy family doctors, being civvys, have little idea as to what the military is all about, and aside from giving you some vague and illegible note saying "Robertson can‘t wear boots", they won‘t be able to do much.  Sergeant Majors tend to take such vague notes notes from civvys with a grain of salt or two.  Second, a specialist will probably be able to recommend some specific orthotic insoles, or a particular brand of boot that might be better given your particular problem.  Once you‘ve got all this done, go to your supervisor, and advise him of all the specifics.  Be prepared to have him talk to your doctor about it.  

That should get the ball rolling.


----------



## Jarnhamar (11 Mar 2004)

So your doctor somehow decided you need special boots, when he probably doesnt even know what combat boots are like, and you dont even know what boots you would require?  I wonder if i can get a doctor to say i need a special ruck sack.


----------



## willy (11 Mar 2004)

And if you just want basic info on boots, then here‘s my opinion on various different types:

1.  Mark III‘s: actually not a bad boot.  I‘ve never had any problems wearing mine.  I wear them pretty much year round, as a general purpose and garrison boot.  

2.  Wet Weather Boots:  Good for the fall.  Good for standing around on a wet range ex or something like that.  Too hot, too heavy, bad for marching.  Terrible for the winter: do not wear them in snow or icy conditions unless you are a professional figure skater, as they give you no traction at all, and you will fall and bust your ***.

3.  Jungle Boots: Good in the summer, but bad for hard core marching, and can be a bit hard on the feet after a while.

4.  Desert Boots:  Like JB‘s, but a little comfier.  Great in hot dry weather.  Wet weather will quickly ruin them.  The new steel toed "Belleville" US DB‘s are now being issued to overseas troops and are even better.  I‘m wearing a pair right now, and they‘re great.

I don‘t have experience with any of the other go faster boots that people buy for themselves.  Maybe if anyone else on the forum has, they could offer their insight into the matter for the kid.


----------



## Superman (11 Mar 2004)

Maybe I can just get some insoles.. I love my boots... im polished them perfectly... its just at the end of the night im practically limping home.. Ive got some expensive gel inserts but they do not work. First I figured that it was just a matter of "getting used to them" But after about 7 weeks now the situation im having with my boots is the same... My mind set is that if after 3 hours of marching I cant walk then how will I get through 8 weeks of BMQ and SQ...  Sorry I sounded like I want some super uber techy boot... I just would like somthing that works for me.. I was told to get a note from my doctor so thats what I did.. Hope that clears things up.


----------



## willy (11 Mar 2004)

Ok, fair enough then.  But like I said, if your feet are a problem then see a specialist.  If all you have is a vague note from a family doc, then that doesn‘t really help you out any.  The specialist can give you specific advice, which is what you need.


----------



## Superman (11 Mar 2004)

aight will do...


----------



## chrisf (11 Mar 2004)

Seven weeks of what?

If you‘re talking about seven weeks of Wednesday  nights, then that is NOT enough time to break in a pair of boots. The only real way to break them in is just to wear them.

Good suggestion... on a day as far away as possible from a night you will be working (To allow time for them to dry), fill your boots with warm water (Remove the insoles before doing this), and let them soak completely.

Dump out the water, wait a few minutes, dump out the dregs, putting your insoles back in. Now, wear them for the rest of the day. Go for a good long walk in the them. Do not remove them until you go to sleep that night. It will help them form to your feet.

Another issue with combat boots and foot problems is generally problems caused by improper sizes... are you sure you have the correct size?


----------



## Gryphon (11 Mar 2004)

or, what you can do if you don‘t want to put water in your boots..., wear them, and put them in a warm bathtub for a few mintues, and then walk around them ALL DAY like Just a Sig Op said...


----------



## Gayson (12 Mar 2004)

Personally, I found going on ruck marches for PT when not on duty a great way to break in my boots.

Yes it hurts at first, and I have gotten severly blistered, but after a while my boots have become **** comfortable.

If it is a medical issue, I would go see a doctor about that.


----------



## chk2fung (13 Mar 2004)

Like they said the best way to wear in your boots is to wear in your boots.  Quite frankly it took me till week 12 of basic before the boots felt comfortable.  I think its as much your foot getting use to the boot as it is the boot getting use to your foot.  I spoke with a couple of 2Lt who actually had serious problems (ie. one had severed his achilles tendon on course and the other broke her leg on course and was going through physio)  they were both issued the Matterhorns.  they said those boots felt like a dream.  On the other hand a Warrant had a pair of jungle boots, they looked awesome, but he said the support isn‘t there and they were actually hotter than the issued.  I found that a simple pair of $2.99 insoles from the canex does wonders and wearign another pair of socks as long as its not too hot.  If its blisters then like someone said it is most likely improper sizing.


----------



## bossi (14 Mar 2004)

Yikes!  Go see a doctor!!!
(and, my apologies to any of the previous posts if I overlooked the initials "MD" after your name ...)

If you‘ve got or are developing "plantar fasciitis", then the WORST thing you can do is go for a ruck march - you may even need orthotic inserts (in which case the Army will pay to have Vibram soles installed on your Mk III combat boots).  Go see a doctor!

Also - if your boots are the wrong size, they may be "bending" in the wrong spot for your foot.  Go see a doctor!

PLANTAR FASCIITIS - Heel and/or arch pain commonly traced to an inflammation of the plantar fascia, a long, thick, fibrous band of connective tissue (on the bottom of the foot) running from the heel to the base of the toes. Plantar refers to the bottom of the foot and fascia is a type of connective tissue. When the plantar fascia ligament is excessively stretched it tears, causing inflammation of the fascia and surrounding tissues. This can cause heel pain and arch pain, and lead to heel spurs.

Symptoms: Pain at the base of the heel, where the heel meets the arch. It is normally most severe in the morning when getting out of bed because the fascia is tighter at this time. As the day progresses and the fascia continues to be stretched, the pain often fades.

Cause: Many factors can lead to plantar fasciitis, but the most common causes are biomechanical imbalances, especially excessive pronation. This motion (when the arch collapses too much and the foot rotates too far inward) can cause the arch of your foot to stretch excessively, creating stress and inflammation. A person with a rigid, high arched foot or tight Achilles tendon is also quite susceptible to this condition. Stress from an increase in activity/training, and excessive weight [i.e. CARRYING A HEAVY RUCKSACK], normally resulting from obesity or pregnancy exacerbates the problem.


----------



## Recce41 (14 Mar 2004)

If your hurting now. The Army will not issue special boots anymore. Your Wet weather and new summer are the same as you will be ordered. Before us old fellas were issued Danners. Now to get a replacment pair takes an act of God. I was issued Danner after an knee injury. I know a few fellas that wear jungle boots in the summer due to their feet sweat so bad. But you will have to make do until the new boots come, if you are wearing the new boots. 
 Ruckup fella and take the pain.


----------



## Superman (14 Mar 2004)

k the whole plantar faciitis thing just scares me.. But i‘m going to just wait it out and see if i can break in my boots.. Oh and ive done the hot water thing for my boots and have walked around them for weeks (not just for going to thursday nights) But like recce said..Time to ruck up and take the pain.. Didnt join the army because i thought it was gonna be easy thats for sure..


----------



## Franko (14 Mar 2004)

If you are having serious problems it‘s better to get them sorted out now before it gets any worse.

Go see a MO, not a family doctor. They are more familiar with injuries incurred by troops and can point you in the right direction. Are you close enough to a base or station? there must be a medic nearby who can help you out.

As for what Recce41 said"Ruck up and take the pain"....only if it can‘t be prevented. You don‘t want to cripple a newbie.....

You want to be able to run them into the ground  :evil: 

Regards


----------



## Lexi (14 Mar 2004)

> Originally posted by bossi:
> [qb]PLANTAR FASCIITIS - Heel and/or arch pain commonly traced to an inflammation of the plantar fascia, a long, thick, fibrous band of connective tissue (on the bottom of the foot) running from the heel to the base of the toes. Plantar refers to the bottom of the foot and fascia is a type of connective tissue. When the plantar fascia ligament is excessively stretched it tears, causing inflammation of the fascia and surrounding tissues. This can cause heel pain and arch pain, and lead to heel spurs.
> 
> Symptoms: Pain at the base of the heel, where the heel meets the arch. It is normally most severe in the morning when getting out of bed because the fascia is tighter at this time. As the day progresses and the fascia continues to be stretched, the pain often fades.
> ...


If you don‘t get something gone now, it‘ll become chronic, meaning it won‘t go away. My mother suffers from Plantar Faciitis because she wore an ill-fitting pair of running shoes while doubling her usual running distance. One day, she decided to do 10 km as opposed to 5 km with shoes that she hadn‘t broken in, and didn‘t fit properly.

She underwent physiotherepy, took various types of medications, and one day her physiotherapist said, "That‘s it. There‘s nothing we can do. You‘re chronic."

Now she comes home limping from the pain, simply going to work.

I suggest you see a specialist RIGHT AWAY before it progresses any further jeopardizing your Army career.


----------



## meni0n (14 Mar 2004)

What exactly are the new summer boots?


----------



## Recce41 (14 Mar 2004)

meni0n 
 You do not know what the summer boots are? For other people here in the same boot (HAHA). They are like wet weather boot but are nylon shelled. The Danner Arcadia boot are identical.  :evil:    :tank:


----------



## meni0n (14 Mar 2004)

Oh I thought we were getting some new boots. Oh well, dream on.


----------

